# pellet for rabbit hunting



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

What pellet shood I use for rabbit hunting. i have a .177 RWS and it shoots some wherer around 1000-1250 fps.

IF YOU CAN HELP HELP 
and has any one shot the Predator Pellets and how do the shot


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

At that velocity use a wadcutter. Infact at that velocity it doesn't matter what pellet you use. The rabbit will be wasted anyway. :lol: The ideal velocity for squirrels and rabbits is anywhere in the range of 450fps-650fps with a 7.9gr pellet. Anything more powerful is way too much for those small critters.


----------



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

i dont think a 450 fps gun could kill a rabbit...... unless a perfct head shot i shot a rabbit at 15 yard in the body with a 1000 fps gun and i had to finish it off witha another pellet point blank. you might be able to kill the rabbit with a 450 fps but it wont be a pretty sight..youll waste lots of pellets lol


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

The reason you can't kill a rabbit with a 1000fps air rifle and a body shot is because what happens is with a high velocity air rifle and a soft bodied animal like a rabbit you get over penetration which means your pellet goes right through and out not causing any body shock therefore the rabbit will still run or not die right away. But something like 450fps is more than ideal for a rabbit because you wont get any over penetration and the rabbit will have a quick death. Trust me I kill rabbits and squirrels with under 500fps air rifles all the time and in one shot. You best save your 1000fps air rifle for bigger game like oppossums and raccoons.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i use 1400 fps .22 rimfire in the nexk and it just rolls them right over dead with no fur damage either, squirells its different though


----------



## CROSSMAN_JUNKIE (May 19, 2007)

use HOLLOW POINT ammo lol.... no matter how powerfull your gun is... they expand on impact and really do a number... if you look at my personal picture galler u can see two of the 3 kills i had last weekend n what hollow point ammo does.. not as bad as HMR but i bet theres a big hole where ever that pellet stopped.. the only reason i didnt gut em is cuz there was kids next door... barely noticed me droppin 2 squirrels in 10 minutes =P


----------



## CROSSMAN_JUNKIE (May 19, 2007)

predator pellets might go right through... try fireball pellets.. theyre litterally hollowpoints with a 3mm BB in the middle lol.. i think daisy makes some similar pellets.. not so hard to find and effective in most cases..


----------



## CROSSMAN_JUNKIE (May 19, 2007)

beeman crowmagnum ammo ive haerd has some serious knock down power


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

So u say it takes a while to kill them with pellets like two or three shots, why not get a rimfire, one shot in the head or heart and instant knock down out of the tree and dead before or slightly after it hits the ground. 17 Hmr is the squirrel dominator but the good ole LR will get r done great.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

if your not going for squirells, get a 22mag, take rabbits as far as you will ever be able to spot them and you can also get ***** and foxes


----------

